# Larry's Performance R/C's (Detroit)



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

This is a heads up to give everone some info to get ready for another exciting season of on-road carpet racing at Larry's Performance R/C's.

Larry's will be racing carpet on-road on Fridays and Sundays again. Fridays will start one of the last few weeks in September and Sundays will start in October.

Larry is getting new carpet this year and it is to be installed duing the first couple of weeks or so in September.

FYI The carpet is the same kind that is used for the Nats and such around the country. 

Classes will be 12th and sedan, Novice, stock, 19 turn and open.

Here's a question for you as well; Is there any interest in a dedicated night during the week like Tuesdays for an 18th scale only night? perhaps mini-t's as well? 

Post any other questions you have about racing at Larry's here.



Keep posted here for the exact starting dates and other info for Fridays to start sometime in September at Larrys.

Thank you,

Dennis.


----------



## Ernie Parison (Oct 7, 2003)

How bout some OVAL action!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - What nights is Larry thinking about for on-road? Friday and Sunday? Do you think there will be a few weekly series events this year? 

Idea for you. Maybe add 1/12th scale to the 1/18th scale and Mini T night. That seems like a logical way to get the numbers up a little. Lot's of rookies with 1/12th scales who may want to run on a less competition heavy night? 

As for the Carpet Racing League, I will probably move it to Saturday's so the Larry's crowd can run the CRL and any weekly Larry's Sunday series. Maybe Saturday is a good day for Ovals?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

I'm in in for 1/12th scale mod. I'm not done sniffing nitro yet, but when its too cold for that I'll be in. Some of us 8th scalers seriously have the need for speed.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for the input.
Fri and sun have been good for a while so that will go on this season as before with some series and fun stuff thrown in on Sundays.

I will mention the weekly 1/12 - Mini idea to Larry..

Larry was wondering if a night during the week could be dedicated to the mini stuff and he wanted me to test the waters.

In the past I know the oval thing didn't work a few different times Larry has tried it.
I will mention your post though.

Keith on the CRL, if you were going to have one at Larrys, I am booked on Saturdays through October with coaching soccer.

BTW Keith I haven't talked to you in a while, congrats on the Region 5 off road race. You guys deserve it.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

D. Holcomb said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Fri and sun have been good for a while so that will go on this season as before with some series and fun stuff thrown in on Sundays.
> 
> I will mention the weekly 1/12 - Mini idea to Larry..
> ...


I like Keith's idea about the mini and sort of a newbe 12th scale class. Maybe even the Tamiya minis but I think having a night for the mini stuff woudl be cool. I knwo a ton of people that have them and are afraid to run with the big cars.

I know Larry has tried the oval thing and I think the way the track is laid out now would make for a great oval. Almost like a mini Indy with 4 defined turns not just one big one. I know that there are a ton of oval racers that love to race and they do travel. I know last year some guys form Grand Rapids and further away drove to Lansing to race on a fri night and then to Fort Wayne 3 hours away to race on a sat night. The biggest thing that Larry hasn't done in the past is give advanced notice as to when an oval race is. A week before hand doesn't cut it. I know a bunch of guys that drive 8 or more hours round trip to race in Fort Wayne and for some reason oval racers are not afraid to travel liek other racers are. If Larry's does have oval let everyone know with some advanced notice and I know it will be a good day of racing. Remember oval isn't just pan cars but they race trucks, buggies and the Touring Cars are a blast because you can really rub fenders and cars don't go flying.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

tomwattskelley said:


> I'm in in for 1/12th scale mod. I'm not done sniffing nitro yet, but when its too cold for that I'll be in. Some of us 8th scalers seriously have the need for speed.


Mod 1/12 for me too!! :thumbsup: And mod TC.


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

Hey big Ern!
I'd be up for some oval.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I heard that the track will reopen on Sept. 13. If that happens I'll be there that Thu. to start getting ready for the Champs.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Dennis, looking forward to the new season!

I would be in for a mini night during the week if we could keep things cheap, maybe stock motors and rubber tires just for fun. Wednesday's would be cool, maybe mini-t's with a few plastic jumps in the slow sections.



Jason


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

hey i might want to run 1/18th micro class. Thats a great idea to get newbies out there for fun and cheap racing. Plus there would be some experienced racers around doing it for fun to help the newbies figure it out.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

First, Adam there is no set start date. Look for the last couple Fridays in Sept. Depending on the new carpet and other construction.

No Oval. Sorry guys.

Mini class will not be run on Friday or Sunday.

As many of you know Larry has taken over the whole building.

Larry plans on building a stand alone mini track for stadium and on-road.

no days, classes or anything else at this point.

I'll be out of town next week. If you post after tomorrow I'll answer when I get back. 

Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

D. Holcomb said:


> First, Adam there is no set start date. Look for the last couple Fridays in Sept. Depending on the new carpet and other construction.
> 
> No Oval. Sorry guys.
> 
> ...


Bummer about the oval stuff. I had a bunch of guys ask me about it when they saw Davz and ernie post stuff. Oh well.

Sense no one has asked yet I will. Has Larry changed his mind on Paragon Ground Effects?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

No he has not.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

I'd like to thank Larry for giving us a place to race these last 7 or 8 years. Once you realize that over 90% of his business comes from NON racers you really have to be thankful that he keeps the track open. Not only that, but to put new carpet down and to set up a mini track... well... how cool is that? I've seen his remodeling effort and it's FIRST CLASS. I think the local racers are pretty lucky..... Thanks Larry !

Barry Z.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, I would never have imaged 90% of the business was non-racers. I just started racing last year and I'm hooked. We are very fortunate to have such a nice facility near by. I am looking forward to checking out the remodeled facility. Is the track going to be about the same size?

I have to say thanks too, 

Thanks Larry!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Barry Z nailed it! Larry's is a good place. 

Does anyone know if Tony Stewart stopped in yesterday? I got a phone call from a business associate who was doing a promo with Tony. They called me to ask if they were close to any big hobby shops. I was going to send them to Ryders on John R :lol: but then remembered Larry's. What about Mayfield and Casey Kane? They are in D-town for a Dodge event tonight. I hear that they have remote stuff too.

Oh... one more item. Larry has agreed to host two Carpet Racing League events this winter. More to come on that later. Looks like Lansing, Larry's and Toledo. All three are top notch tracks.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup, Larry's is top notch.

I'd be up for a little weekday mini racing. Less stuff to carry for the mini-T!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Larry's is a true sponsor of our racing events outdoor as well. He doesn't do it just to make money, he does because he wants to support our efforts. We at the DRCCC have a lot of thanks to give to Larry as well. Not only does Larry care about keeping us supplied with parts in stock for all the types of cars we race, and he allowed us store our club trailer in the parking lot. He even helped us in aquiring a new AMBrc system, even though we couldn't pay for it all at once (now paid for).


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Keith, 2 CRL's? very cool. FYI I'm not available on Saturdays in October.

I feel the same as you guy's Larry is truly a blessing to the Detroit R/C Community. Kinda like "the Mecca" of R/C.

I'll pass on the kind words, but tell him yourself when you get the chance, he doesn't frequent the message boards.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Dennis I am guessing you are still running the just the sunday program?!?!?!?!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes Sundays. But I will be doing the first couple of Fridays to get the season going.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

bean's my hero said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form.
> http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc
> ...


Why didn't you just make this a new thread, rather than posting it in every on-road thread on the board???:roll:

Oh... and Halloween is on October 31st this year, not October 8, 9 or 10.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Why didn't you just make this a new thread, rather than posting it in every on-road thread on the board???:roll:
> 
> Oh... and Halloween is on October 31st this year, not October 8, 9 or 10.


Now Keith, if he would have done that you would have never have read it. 

So is the half scale going to be put to bed before then? :wave:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> So is the half scale going to be put to bed before then? :wave:


Assuming that the 1/2 scale survives the August 28 &29 weekend at Waterford, my last race for the season will be October 9 & 10. At that time, I will put away the 1/2 scale for about a month as I prepare my 1/12th scale ride for the first Carpet Racing League. Hopefully I'll be building a new CEFX car for the CRL. 

Sort of thinking of some dates for the CRL:
10/ 8 and 9 Halloween Classic
10/16 ?
10/23 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, location TBD)
10/30 ?
11/6 ?
11/13 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, location TBD)
11/20 ?
11/25, 26, 27 & 28 Cleveland U.S. Indoor Champs
12/4?
12/11 Carpet Racing League (Saturday, location TBD)
12/18 ?
12/25 Christmas


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, yoru lucky 1/12th scale cars don't have sway bars!!! ha ha ha a


and count me in for thursday!!!! he he he :dude:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Greg. The 1/12th scale is pretty self explainitory and some people know that you guys nick named the Honda Civic as "The 1/2 Scale." I think your brother is the one who came up with that. But, what do we call the new 77 Mini?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Hey Greg. The 1/12th scale is pretty self explainitory and some people know that you guys nick named the Honda Civic as "The 1/2 Scale." I think your brother is the one who came up with that. But, what do we call the new 77 Mini?


The "1/3rd scale!" ha ha ha


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Hey Greg. The 1/12th scale is pretty self explainitory and some people know that you guys nick named the Honda Civic as "The 1/2 Scale." I think your brother is the one who came up with that. But, what do we call the new 77 Mini?


So how long till you have to get rid of the Vette?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, Hambone has to use the vette... otherwise it's just another high prices lawn orniment....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Corvette commercial pulled by GM b/c of complaints*

Hey Keith,

Were you involved with that Corvette commercial that just got pulled from TV today? It is the dream sequence one with the kid driving the Corvette. Was the driver you? 

-Rich


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

The track is all ripped up they still havent got the carpet in yet but the hobby shops looking really good!!!!

Barry, where have ya been? larrys been boring with out one of your crazy inventions LOL!!! well i hope to see you soon!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Hey Keith,
> 
> Were you involved with that Corvette commercial that just got pulled from TV today? It is the dream sequence one with the kid driving the Corvette. Was the driver you?
> 
> -Rich


Speaking of Vette, did anyone see the commercial with the new Chevy Cobalt and the new C6 Vette....I like how the Cobalt is Chevy's answer to small import cars yet has to have a suppercharger to get the same HP and oh did I mention the cargo room is smaller like 40 percent less then a Vette.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

While we need a blower to get the hp numbers the blower also gets us torque you need to actually get down the road. As for cargo capacity get a truck or a minivan!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> While we need a blower to get the hp numbers the blower also gets us torque you need to actually get down the road. As for cargo capacity get a truck or a minivan!!


Actually that is what I like about my Contour SVT. It's got more power then anythign GM has in that size and I can haul more then enough R/C stuff and I get the insurance advantage of being 4 doors. hehehehe


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Apparently you are in the minority as Ford saw fit to kill the vehicle. To take it a step further the ultimate r/c transport vehicle, from a pure performance perspective, has to be the GMC Typhoon or Syclone. Good luck in finding one....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I saw a Cyclone the other day. Unfortunately, it was all beat up and rusty. What a waste.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Ok guys please take your arguments to www.fordvschevy.com


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tony, Crazy inventions ???? !!!! Hey if I ever get one to work I'll be the next world champion ...... well, in my mind. If I could just figure out how to turn back the clock 30 years, I WOULD be world champ !!


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

SPRagan said:


> Apparently you are in the minority as Ford saw fit to kill the vehicle. To take it a step further the ultimate r/c transport vehicle, from a pure performance perspective, has to be the GMC Typhoon or Syclone. Good luck in finding one....


We could start a whole new thread on whats the best car/truck/van to haul you R/C gear in. :thumbsup: JK :wave:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

A.Hartzell said:


> We could start a whole new thread on whats the best car/truck/van to haul you R/C gear in. :thumbsup: JK :wave:


The guy that showed up at Outdoor Nats this year wins....Ferrari 350 Modena


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm on GM Corporate now. No more Chevy for me. The people down the hall did the Corvette ad. I think it was a great ad. I can't figure out how they got it past GM legal - they are pretty conservative. 





Rich Chang said:


> Hey Keith,
> 
> Were you involved with that Corvette commercial that just got pulled from TV today? It is the dream sequence one with the kid driving the Corvette. Was the driver you?
> 
> -Rich


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

Barry Z said:


> Tony, Crazy inventions ???? !!!! Hey if I ever get one to work I'll be the next world champion ...... well, in my mind. If I could just figure out how to turn back the clock 30 years, I WOULD be world champ !!


Hey there may be a chance at world champion!!!!!! hope to se ya at larrys!!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought that was a great ad, too.


Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm on GM Corporate now. No more Chevy for me. The people down the hall did the Corvette ad. I think it was a great ad. I can't figure out how they got it past GM legal - they are pretty conservative.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> Apparently you are in the minority as Ford saw fit to kill the vehicle. To take it a step further the ultimate r/c transport vehicle, from a pure performance perspective, has to be the GMC Typhoon or Syclone. Good luck in finding one....


Also forgot....

Didn't Honda get the same results with less displacement and just fuel injection?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Best RC hauler, my GMC Yukon. Not only does it toe the trailer, Scoring/PA system, tent, sandbags, all my RC stuff, and Generator. Unfortunately It takes me one hour to load everything up and attach the trailer.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

But Honda does not have the torque that a blown motor does. Look no further than the S2000. Looks great, revs to the moon but it has so little torque that commuting in anything resembling stop-n-go would kill the clutch. Maybe that is why they upped the displacement to 2.2L. For a while there it was like "4 cyl no big than 2L"


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

As for the Yukon, it can haul a lot. For the average R/C racer (no track, scoring system, etc.) that may be a little much. Myself I drive a 98 S-10 4 cyl/Ext Cab/manual that is paid off, get 25 MPG, cheap to insure and has enough room to haul my sedan gear plus Mark's gear for his sedan and 1/8 scale. For MWS Mentor it was packed but it worked. At this point I agree that a thread needs to be started........


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I agree. I am not sure I really understood the reasoning for pulling the ad. There are a lot worse things on TV that influence kids.

-Rich



D. Holcomb said:


> I thought that was a great ad, too.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

VW Golf TDI (Hatchback)

All my gear and 42-44MPG in the city! 50+ on highway

Can't wait until the track is ready


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> But Honda does not have the torque that a blown motor does. Look no further than the S2000. Looks great, revs to the moon but it has so little torque that commuting in anything resembling stop-n-go would kill the clutch. Maybe that is why they upped the displacement to 2.2L. For a while there it was like "4 cyl no big than 2L"


But I want to buy a lil car that I can modify. I buy a Honda I can put a turbo on it or bore it out till it breaks. I buy a Cobalt, I'm screwed because it has a blower and that stuff is way too expensive to mess with.

Best GM engine ever made was the Quad 4 in HO or W41 trim. 180-190HP 180 ft. lbs. and will rev to 7400 for some more then spirited driving. They marketed the GTZ as an affodable M3 and they were not all that wrong. Then they kill that motor and come out with the eco thing. Still no variable valve timing or anything cool. Just a blower on one model.

Anyways is there a name behind the screen name or just someone that is in the know as a diehard GM guy?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Jason Sirek said:


> VW Golf TDI (Hatchback)
> 
> All my gear and 42-44MPG in the city! 50+ on highway
> 
> Can't wait until the track is ready



My old 91 GTZ got 36 city and 32 highway...yes that is typer right. And was rated at like 24/26. It cost under 100 bucks to do the mod and reved alot freeer too. Pays to know guys that raced that engine for GM.

I was looking into a TDI Jetta when I was looking for a new car but I couldn't find one with lower miles. They all seemed to be in the low to mid 100,000 range for late 90s. Must have done something right.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Same thing for Honda Civics.

-Rich



Xpressman said:


> I was looking into a TDI Jetta when I was looking for a new car but I couldn't find one with lower miles. They all seemed to be in the low to mid 100,000 range for late 90s. Must have done something right.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> But I want to buy a lil car that I can modify. I buy a Honda I can put a turbo on it or bore it out till it breaks. I buy a Cobalt, I'm screwed because it has a blower and that stuff is way too expensive to mess with.
> 
> Best GM engine ever made was the Quad 4 in HO or W41 trim. 180-190HP 180 ft. lbs. and will rev to 7400 for some more then spirited driving. They marketed the GTZ as an affodable M3 and they were not all that wrong. Then they kill that motor and come out with the eco thing. Still no variable valve timing or anything cool. Just a blower on one model.
> 
> Anyways is there a name behind the screen name or just someone that is in the know as a diehard GM guy?


This is acutally my real name (imagine that!!). All the info I mentioned is from various readings and a (very) basic understanding of engines and the compromises that are made when designing such things. And yes I do work for GM. Wish I was "in the know" but oh well.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> They marketed the GTZ as an affodable M3 and they were not all that wrong.


They were wrong there, just as wrong as they were with the Citation X-11, which was also billed as a BMW killer.


Xpressman said:


> Best GM engine ever made was the Quad 4 in HO or W41 trim.


Best GM engine ever made was not a 4 cylinder. 

Sorry, I just couldn't let those two statements stand...

-Sean


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Citation X-11... Hee hee hee!

-Rich




Hustler said:


> They were wrong there, just as wrong as they were with the Citation X-11, which was also billed as a BMW killer.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

The best engine GM ever built, and was probably ever built, is the small block V-8. Durable, reliable, easy to find parts and cheap to modify. Not very far behind is the 3.8L V-6 i.e. Grand National.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Where'd the Larry's thread go?


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

tomwattskelley said:


> Where'd the Larry's thread go?


Thats what i was gona say so......... Larry should have the carpet in some time last week but should come this week......I think


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope they are ready soon, i'm itching to drive my TC.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I talked to Jess last night and he said that the new rug should be here this week. Lets hope. I really want to start racing again.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

The ultimate RC hauler


right up there with the 1991 Chevy berret GTZ, IMHO


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> The ultimate RC hauler
> 
> 
> right up there with the 1991 Chevy berret GTZ, IMHO


That is too much Ben. But you need to make sure to go to Cali to get one though.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

My first car was a 1988 Pontiac LeMans (pause for laughter) hatchback. You really had to work to fill up the back end with the rear seat down. The Aztek (again, pause for laughter), while leaving a lot to be desired, does have ample room for everything. They are expected to lose upwards of 70% of their value over the first 5 years of ownership. Sooooooo.....the message is wait for a used one to come up and get it for next to nothing. You might get laughed at but you will have paid less money for more vehicle than anyone else on the road.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah those Azteks are ugly little buggers, but they are actually a nice, functional ride once you get past the looks!


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

Thers a new thread just for the BS about real cars so post all the other stuff but larrys info on the other thread.


Thanks Tony


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tony Szep said:


> Thers a new thread just for the BS about real cars so post all the other stuff but larrys info on the other thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony


Well leave it to someon not to notice all the people commenting on are Larry's people. Thus this is the place for Larry's racers to talk. Yes at times soem things might not be about R/C but that is what makes it fun is you can talk to fellow racers about everything.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Speaking of everything......I am considering acquiring an air compressor to aid in cleaning my cars after a heat/main. While I am grateful to those who have let me use their's, in particular Tony Piggott, I would like to get one of my own. Is there a brand that is exceptionally good or bad?? Oil or Oil-less?? 

I can always take this discussion over to the Real Cars if desired.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

hey SPRagan

the one that I have that is pretty good for everything from cleaning off the car to air brushing to small air tool use is the husky one from Home Depot .. it was like 88 bucks on sale or something like that .. it goes to 100 psi has a regulator built in so you dont have to buy one .. the one that I got had a plastic coil air hose and a few general home attachments with it .. I got the attachment and fittings kit as well as a small air line dryer .. and set it up so the hose can be quick disconnected .. with the air line dryer so it packs easier .. I'll take some pics later today and post em .. along with the item number ..

E
:dude:


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Roddude65 said:


> hey SPRagan
> 
> the one that I have that is pretty good for everything from cleaning off the car to air brushing to small air tool use is the husky one from Home Depot .. it was like 88 bucks on sale or something like that .. it goes to 100 psi has a regulator built in so you dont have to buy one .. the one that I got had a plastic coil air hose and a few general home attachments with it .. I got the attachment and fittings kit as well as a small air line dryer .. and set it up so the hose can be quick disconnected .. with the air line dryer so it packs easier .. I'll take some pics later today and post em .. along with the item number ..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I think I know the one of which you write. Is it the one with the 4 gallon pancake tank and the 2 HP compressor?? My constraints are size (fit under tonneau cover of my truck bed) and current draw in that I will eventually get a generator that must also fit under the cover and those that size are limited to around 2000 watts. The model number will be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, how about dem Yankies?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Loins? I think a lot of us try to avoid loin cloths. 

-Rich




Greg Anthony said:


> So, how about dem Loins?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I was in Toledo today. I talked to Larry and he said tha tthe new rug was shipped out yesterday. Hopefully we'll be racing in 3 weeks.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

hey SPRagan .. I dont know what is going on but its not letting Me do a regular reply so i cant post a pic of it right now .. but its not the pancake one .. that one is actually louder than the one that I have .. Mine is model number FP204500AV its a regular looking sausage shaped tank .. stands about 15 1/2 inches tall .. 16 inches deep and about 8 1/2 inches wide with the quick disconnect fitting on the compressor .. its a 100 psi max, 0.7 scfm @ 90 psi, 2 gallon tank .. I have a pic of it with the attachments and the small line dryer in place .. ( line dryer is good for doing airbrushing work with the compressor .. and for taking it in and out in those winter months so that water doesnt get sprayed onto your chassis and no that wasnt experience that was forethought on My part it does collect the water in the winter months especially when the compressor is stored in a garage) the line dryer is part number MP513801 from Campbell Hausfeld .. I'll get the pic up soonest for you

E
:dude:


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

MATRIX XRS,
fits three guys, enough stuff for Cleveland for a week and goes pretty good,
and surprises you when you hang a corner. We have used it so much as a "race car" that I already put 21,000 miles on it!! Great car, fun to drive. 

Not scared to use my real name,
_James Reilly_ :devil:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Multi Purpose post:

Larry's, Hmmmmmm. A good place to race. Okay I can deal with that... The only place to race..... That used to be the reason. Don't get me wrong, the staff at Larry's is top notch, but the racing went down hill pretty fast last year. Driving an hour to race with the same 5 people just doesn't mean much anymore. I hope that this year the competition will stay consistant and challenging. There were a few race days last year after a long drive, the 1/12th scale guys had to go home due to a lack of attendance. Can't wait 'till some of the other tracks closer open up just so that I can save some gas going to the track. Mixing it up a little is nice sometimes.

Oh yeah, here's my car. Well one of 'em at least. 

97 Bmw M3. Fit all my crap and Gregs for a nice road trip to Columbus last year. Dinan Stage 3 suspension, Dinan supercharger, Shrick intake and Cams, B&B TriFlow exhaust, AA flywheel and clutch, Kinesis K28 and K28R wheels wrapped with Nitto 555extreme DR's. Lots more in there too, just too much to list. Been sittin since last winter due to a driveway mishap.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Reilly and Stamper , theres a thread to discuss your "real rides" . LOL

I cant wait for Larrys to get the new rug down , there and Toledo will be the "HOT" spots this winter in our area , like Tim said , friday racing is tough to get out that way , so Toledo saturdays and Larrys sunday .
not scared either ........ Bob Cates :dude:


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok...Hmm, Tim I have to disagree with you, as far as last season on Sunday's, the 12th scale turnouts were very good and competitive. I seem to remember you having to work to stay in the A a couple of times anyway! LOL.

We look forward to another fun fast season with the racers as well Bob, thanks for the suggestions and support!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

reilly said:


> Not scared to use my real name,
> James Reilly





rcsilly said:


> not scared either ........ Bob Cates :dude:


Me neither... Alec Baldwin


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I only raced once or twice on Sundays last year and only finished one half of a points race. I remember at least twice last year, I TQ'd by more than 2 laps and didn't run the main because of grumbles in the pits.

I primarily raced on Friday at your place last year. You ran the races on Sunday, Nick and John ran it on Friday. I don't care about any of this anyways. Maybe the rcscrewz track that is 5 minutes from my house and Toledo where it is a real fight to get into the A will better suit my needs. The other think, and the only thing, that bothered me is that the carpet is glued down there and it makes for a totally different feeling track than anywhere else. It makes it interesting to practice there and then go to a big race and the car has to be completely changed due to a lack of traction. Most of the time my car was too aggressive for Larry's carpet and the extreme stickiness to it.

Tim


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

What kind of carpet are they laying at Larry's? Ozite or the FanFare?

Columbus is getting a carpet track and hobby shop on the East side off of I70 
and Brice Road (first exit east on I70 outside the I270 outer belt).
They are awaiting approval from the city of Columbus for the shop and track. 
Everyone in Columbus is eager for it to be there.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I believe he ordered the carpet from CRC. They are the only distributor for the grey stuff.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Dennis you know I,ll be there on most Sundays. I hope enough 18 scale racers come out so we can have some real fun. And one more thing. A Monte Carlo SS gets you to the track safe and fast. And it can hold all my gear, and sometimes Mac or Daves gear too.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Any ideas for tires on the new carpet? I think most used Plaid/Purple before or somewhere close.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Same tires should work. I think that the new paragon Traction Action will be the sauce to have though.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

well I hope rubber tires make a comeback. my real ride 2004 300 h.p. ss Impala


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

C5R-Racing said:


> well I hope rubber tires make a comeback. my real ride 2004 300 h.p. ss Impala


Chris,

e-mail me..... [email protected]


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I think rubber tires would be great, seems like it would cut down on the cost for everyone!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm not sure I agree with that. I spent way more on tires when we ran rubber, trying different tires, rim widths, inserts, etc. It cost me way more to be competitive. With foams, at least you know that Plaid fronts and Purple rears will make you competitive. Just tune the car from there. If you are chunking foam tires, there are things that can be done to help eliminate that. First, cut the tire down some. I know that seems like a waste of money, but just think of it as if the factory put too much on in the first place. Second, flair your front fenders out so that it can glance off the tire rather than sink into it like a razor blade. Third, run a foam front bumber. Fourth, I always put a bead of super glue around the side of the rim where it meets the foam so that the side bite doesn't pull the foam from the rim.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

> I think rubber tires would be great, seems like it would cut down on the cost for everyone!


Actually it costs a lot more to run rubber tires on carpet than foam. For some reason rubber tires loose their grip on carpet after just a few runs. 

You can get 2-4 weeks out of a set of foams depending on how much you run. You'll be lucky if a set of rubber tires hold their grip for 6-8 runs.

Rubber tires should be for asphalt only. Due to the coarse surface you don't notice the tires fading from run to run like you do on carpet.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

MCH--Will we be seeing you on Fridays?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I think I'd like to try Friday's at Larry's, but my time for remotes is so limited. I have also been thinking about alternating weeks between Larry's and Toledo. I'd like to support both this winter, but can't really race 2 days a week. Larry will probably do another local Sunday series that will draw us all up there for a few weeks in a row. Maybe I'll do one of those?

And of course, I'll be at all of the Carpet Racing League races. Maybe stock and mod 1/12th?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm going to try to run both tracks too. I need to get ready for teh champs. After that I'll be running a lot of oval to prepare for the Snowbirds. :thumbsup:


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Friday October 1st and Sunday October 3rd, Another fun and competitive season at Larry's will begin.

New carpet, more lights in the pits, more pits,

and the largest {just expanded yet again to own the whole building), selection of discount racing stuff in the country. 

I will be race directing on Sundays and at least the first few Fridays. Hope to see you then!

traction stuff will be the FX2 Paragon. I hope that is the right name for it.
no smell stuff. No more jack the gripper.


and thanks Keith for the anti-tire chunk tip.
-Dennis


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

The new sauce is Paragon Traction Action. From what I've heard its almost as good as old skool paragon.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

They make pre-glued takeoffs now so there would be no tire war. What set-up? for foams (stiffen the car up and grab a whole lot of throttle). Hell what is a foam tire(smells like rubber when you guys are truing them). Give me a break, just wrap rubberbands around some plastic rims.  there were more people when rubber was at Larrys, and I haven't seen those numbers since. Sell someone else on the foam stuff.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Larry's is a foam tire carpet track. Thanks for your opinion though.

I believve the number thing you are talking about really was due to the fact that there was no where else to race during that time period. Captive audience. But too, we're ok with our numbers and have seen much growth over the last year especiaally on Sundays.

I hope to see you out sometime anyway even though we are a foam tire carpet track.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

D. Holcomb said:


> Larry's is a foam tire carpet track. Thanks for your opinion though.


When did this change? He has always been "run what you brung!"


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

Well when clevelands done. attendance will drop (as always). There is one thing i can say about rubber tires,1. you can control ride hieght 2. it seems that foams with all that rubber content wore the track out worse than rubber ever did.  So there are other tracks in the state that run rubber with decent turnouts and i try them. I dont care how far i have to drive :thumbsup: good luck


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't remember attendence dropping after Cleveland. Just look at the turnout on sundays and the points series.

Dennis,

I forgot to ask Larry about the traction compound issue but that is very good that he is not allowing Jack anymore. Do you know if he will not allow TQ products as well? If so the carpet will last alot longer and it will be less messy as the new Paragon evaborates just liek the old Paragon where as TQ just builds up and gets slimmy.


On another note I stopped by Larry's today and they just finished installing new/additional lights over the track as well as the pit area and the place is bright now. No more dark spots in the track now.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> On another note I stopped by Larry's today and they just finished installing new/additional lights over the track as well as the pit area and the place is bright now. No more dark spots in the track now.



WooHoo!!!! :hat:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If I have my facts correct, the carpet at Larry's was completely glued down. And, there were also trucks with rubber tires running. With the carpet glued down, there is going to be a lot more wear, and rubber tires don't help.

Foam only tracks have a lot better carpet wear. Look at Cleveland - all those cars and laps run and the carpet doesn't show the holes and long threads. The carpet from 2 years ago ended up at Lansing and went through the end of that season and all of last season without the same problems that the carpet at Larry's had.

There are pluses and minuses to both types of tire racing. I will take consistant traction (foam tires) over constant tire diameter (rubber tires). Knowing how competitive folks get (especially at Larry's) the cost of tires will be going up using rubber tires. Rubber tires are typically only good for 2 runs on carpet. And, has been mentioned before, there is the variables of rims, inserts, tire profile (low profile versus normal profile), compound, blah blah... yuck.


-Rich



C5R-Racing said:


> Well when clevelands done. attendance will drop (as always). There is one thing i can say about rubber tires,1. you can control ride hieght 2. it seems that foams with all that rubber content wore the track out worse than rubber ever did.  So there are other tracks in the state that run rubber with decent turnouts and i try them. I dont care how far i have to drive :thumbsup: good luck


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes Adam it is going to be the Paragon brand only.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

D. Holcomb said:


> Yes Adam it is going to be the Paragon brand only.


TRACTION ACTION, RIGHT???????


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> TRACTION ACTION, RIGHT???????


Yes. I just stoped by there and Chris said that the track should be ready for next week.

The miniT track almost makes me want to buy one. :tongue:


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich Chang said:


> If I have my facts correct, the carpet at Larry's was completely glued down. And, there were also trucks with rubber tires running. With the carpet glued down, there is going to be a lot more wear, and rubber tires don't help.
> 
> Foam only tracks have a lot better carpet wear. Look at Cleveland - all those cars and laps run and the carpet doesn't show the holes and long threads. The carpet from 2 years ago ended up at Lansing and went through the end of that season and all of last season without the same problems that the carpet at Larry's had.
> 
> ...



I totally concur with you on that Rich!!


Greg, get your TC4.. Worlds!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Gixer J said:


> I totally concur with you on that Rich!!
> 
> 
> Greg, get your TC4.. Worlds!!!


No graphite parts yet... What, get one and run plastic parts at Worlds..


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, well I'm sure you'll be running plastic arms at least.. :tongue: Thats all everyone was running last year.. Seems like the graphite stuff would be out by Cleveland time I would think.. We'll see..


New carpet, lights, pits, and hobby shop at Larry's this year??!! Can't wait to race!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

J--Just be sure to bring your wife. She is a lot better to look at then you. lol


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks MCH, I just logically figured rubber tires would be more cost effective. I didn't even think about inserts or the fact the rubber might not stay the same from one race to the next. 

I didn't have problems with the foam tires chunking. They lasted a long time on my car since I didn't cut them down very fast. I would race for 4-5 weeks on a set. (Had 2 or 3 sets to rotate keeping fresher tires ready for the mains)

Sounds like foam is the way to go then!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Did they really change much on the TC4? I saw a photo of it and it really didn't look much different at all?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm not changing to the TC4.  I am very curious to know what the new Losi TC will be.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

To what I said before, All i said was I wish there was a rubber class. I didn't say everyone should run it, I was saying there should be one offered . But there isn't and there will not be one ( at larrys) from what I read. With all the phone calls I received on this subject me and others will find a place to run and go there.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Did they really change much on the TC4? I saw a photo of it and it really didn't look much different at all?


The ONLY parts that are interchangeable are the diff cases and drive shaft. EVERYTHING else is all new parts. Overall I think the biggest changes are how the upper links mount to the chassis. They are similar to the way Tamiya does it. More then anything I think it is more of a refinement as I've heard the suspension geometetry is the same except for how the upper links mount. This is what I have heard from people that have seen the car in person. Only time will tell if it is leaps and bounds better the the previous model.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

C5R-Racing said:


> To what I said before, All i said was I wish there was a rubber class. I didn't say everyone should run it, I was saying there should be one offered . But there isn't and there will not be one ( at larrys) from what I read. With all the phone calls I received on this subject me and others will find a place to run and go there.


The biggest problem when we only ran rubber tires is guys would be 2 or 3 new sets a week and only run them a couple of runs and then sell them to others as almost new tires. Still worked but were almost a sec off the pace compared to new ones. 

As for the carpet issue is rubber still slides on carpet and doesn't bite in likle foam does. It is this sliding that actually causes the carpet fibers to tear and end up ruining the carpet. 

Have you ever ran foam tires on a TC? If you do I'm sure you'll be hooked.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

C5R-Racing said:


> To what I said before, All i said was I wish there was a rubber class. I didn't say everyone should run it, I was saying there should be one offered . But there isn't and there will not be one ( at larrys) from what I read. With all the phone calls I received on this subject me and others will find a place to run and go there.


Chris - Sounds like RC Screws new place in Livonia will be the place for rubber tire. Indoor asphalt for touring cars sounds pretty fun.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

I can answer both questionns. Oh I have run foams before. Been competitive with them, but to be there you have to cut the diam. down from what they come in the package. This truing the tires down to nothing to get them to work just made me lose interest as with others.I run foam tires in nitro touring and they are a blast, car works sweet.Take them out the box and go. yea rubber wears but I have seen the take-off's not wear like that in carpet last year. 
Kieth- Theres more than rc-screws. They are near my house but we will see. I will always use Larry's as my hobby store and that will never change. but the rules from what dennis said are the rules and i will take my racing elsewhere.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

C5R-Racing said:


> I can answer both questionns. Oh I have run foams before. Been competitive with them, but to be there you have to cut the diam. down from what they come in the package. This truing the tires down to nothing to get them to work just made me lose interest as with others.I run foam tires in nitro touring and they are a blast, car works sweet.Take them out the box and go. yea rubber wears but I have seen the take-off's not wear like that in carpet last year.
> Kieth- Theres more than rc-screws. They are near my house but we will see. I will always use Larry's as my hobby store and that will never change. but the rules from what dennis said are the rules and i will take my racing elsewhere.


True them down to 2.32 and you will get more good consistent runs out of them then any rubber tire. The only time most people true smaller is for super high bite tracks that have a lot of running on them like big races. If you are wearing the front or the back more it is chassis setup as the foam tires wear in they find a size they like to be at and usually will wear evenly the rest of there life. When Larry's first started to run foams no one wanted to use them and now it is the opposite. As long as you stay on top of keeping the right ride height they are a ton better and the racing is closer and much more fun on foam.


----------



## stevent (Feb 24, 2002)

I started racing again just because of foam tires!
stevent


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

stevent said:


> I started racing again just because of foam tires!
> stevent


The dead are arising it must be that time of year again.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I was starting sets at 2.34 last year and running them down to 2.16. I know Aaron (Bomia) was doing the same and even had some tires down to 2.14. All that needs to be done is adjust gearing to keep the desired roll-out as tire diameter decreases.

-Rich



Xpressman said:


> True them down to 2.32 and you will get more good consistent runs out of them then any rubber tire.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Chris - Sounds like RC Screws new place in Livonia will be the place for rubber tire. Indoor asphalt for touring cars sounds pretty fun.


Foam actually works better than rubber tires there too. The traction is almost up to the point where Larry's was last year. It's really sticky.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am looking forward to racing on the 3rd.  I know Aaron is also planning on coming out and I think we will be able to drag Fred out, too. I haven't been racing since this past winter except for 2 times I tried to run my nitro TC (key word: "tried" LOL!) this summer. So, I am itching to drive my cars!

-Rich


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Foam actually works better than rubber tires there too. The traction is almost up to the point where Larry's was last year. It's really sticky.
> 
> Tim


I assume on the asphalt there is treated with sugar water. No need for treating the tires correct?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

tomwattskelley said:


> I assume on the asphalt there is treated with sugar water. No need for treating the tires correct?


No need for treatment of any kind. A purpose built indoor asphalt track doesn't need treatment because the sun isn't drying it out and it stays reasonably clean.

Just put car down and pull trigger and go.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

We don't need to steer? 

-Rich




Tim Stamper said:


> Just put car down and pull trigger and go.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The boards are for steering...

I'll be there as long as my car comes in time.

FB


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> We don't need to steer?
> 
> -Rich


Nope, it's road dome board system right now. They just shoot your car every which way anyways. I like Fred's method though.

Tim


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

is Larrys on road track open for practice yet thanks Jesse


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred B said:


> The boards are for steering...
> 
> I'll be there as long as my car comes in time.
> 
> FB


 Fred-what car are you running this year in sedan? Will you guys make the Halloween Classic this year?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

J FAST said:


> is Larrys on road track open for practice yet thanks Jesse


Its almost finished. I stopped by today. The carpet and outer boards a in place. It looks real good.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Next Friday and Sunday are the opening days!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

D. Holcomb said:


> Next Friday and Sunday are the opening days!


I stopped by today and Kris siad they would be open tomorrow for practice and racing will start next week as Mr. Holcomb has said. Atleast I hope Kris was right as they were deciding on lunch.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

There were lots of racers at Larry's today trying out the new carpet. Sweet!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Racing Starts this Friday and for the 2004-2005 On-road Season at Larry's.

*Friday:* sign-in closes at 7:00 racing starts at 7:30. 2 qualifiers and a main. $7 for first class $5 for additional and novice $5



Foam tire 12th scale, touring cars, stock or 19 turn. (19 We will run an open mod as well when needed and we will run any class that we get enough marshalls for.)

The only approved tire additive for Larry's is Paragon's Traction Action.

Larry's is easy to get to on the East side of Mound just North of 18-1/2 mile In Sterling Heights.

Phone in entries at 586-997-4840

I will be race directing on Sundays and the first few Fridays.

Join us for some fun. 

Thanks,
Dennis.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I was there for a few hours to work out the bugs, I didn't see you Dennis. The carpet was great, good traction. Car stays a lot cleaner with the new rug


----------



## JessA (Sep 27, 2004)

Just to clearify for everyone *we will not be starting sunday racing on October 3rd,* we will start the sunday racing program on October 24. We will however start the friday racing on October 1st. Any questions call the shop at 586-997-4840. Sorry for any confussion that has been caused by this.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Will the track be open on Sunday for practice?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I called Larry's. They said the track will be open Sunday 11:00a-4:00p.


----------



## JessA (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes that is true the track will be open for practice, but there will not be racing.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a pic of the current layout from Larry's website.

It looks like the pit tables have been lowered? Is that true?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Yea, they lowered the tables just in case Kinwald shows up......... just kidding....... I think it's an optical illusion.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

I was there yesterday and the place looks great. For all you Mini-T lovers out there you will have to wait a little longer before your track is set up........


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> Yea, they lowered the tables just in case Kinwald shows up......... just kidding....... I think it's an optical illusion.


Real nice Barry, next thing you will be joking about old guys!!!!!!

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Is there going to be practice on Sunday for sure? Aaron called this afternoon and they said they are having problems with the carpet peeling up and they might not have practice on Sunday. I don't know if that affects racing on Friday.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Keeping my fingers crossed things work out for practice on Sunday....


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I attempted to practice today (well tues as it is wed) and in some places the carpet is starting to come up. Can't tell if it was just that the glue hasn't dried yet, not enough glue or something else. Larry said he was going to have the carpet rolled and see what happens but expected it to be a go for wed but I am doubting it.


----------



## JessA (Sep 27, 2004)

The track should be reopen for practice tommarow, thursday, and racing is still scheduled for Friday night. There will be practice sunday from 11-4. The carpet was not peeling up per say but rather where the cars were going fast around the sweeper areas the carpet just started to slide on the wet glue a little, the carpet is now back flat and the glue has had a few days to set a little bit more, not a huge problem.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Awesome! Thanks for the update, Jess. Looking forward to being there on Sunday! Wish I could make it Friday.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

WooHoo! Time to true some 8 month old rock hard left over nats tires.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> Real nice Barry, next thing you will be joking about old guys!!!!!!
> 
> Ted


Ted, naw, us old dudes have to stick together !
Are you going to be there on Friday (or Sunday) ?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Derek - Just run 'em...no need to cut 'em.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> Ted, naw, us old dudes have to stick together !
> Are you going to be there on Friday (or Sunday) ?


You are right about sticking together, we have to or all those punk kids will kick our butts!

Not this weekend, we have our last gas race of the season this weekend, then it is on to electric.

Ted


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> You are right about sticking together, we have to or all those punk kids will kick our butts!
> 
> Ted


Are you saying Larry should start a "Masters" class???


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Brian - are you going to be at Larry's on Sunday? I'll have your transponders there.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey, look, they talk about Bobby Flack's miracle run at Todelo in the new Xtreme RC.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Are you saying Larry should start a "Masters" class???


Heck no! Every once in a while one of us old guys can actually stay focused for five minutes or not have to stop for a nap or take a leak (or change our Depends) and we can do pretty good against you young punks.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I got my stuff all ready last night, cut some motors, replaced some bearings, etc. I hope there is a good turn out so we can have some fun!


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

I should be there around 4ish.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> Heck no! Every once in a while one of us old guys can actually stay focused for five minutes or not have to stop for a nap or take a leak (or change our Depends) and we can do pretty good against you young punks.


Amen ! Don't forget the Geritol !


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Larry's Friday season started well last night and racing was great. 2 good heats of stock touring car, 12 scale stock, and 19 turn touring car. 
See you next Friday for some fast fun! 
Thanks, 
Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Bring out those 19 turn sedans Friday!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm looking forward to 12th stock tomorrow...what time can we start practicing?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Is there a way to cut 12th tires on the store-owned tire truer that's out in the pit area?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Aaron Bomia said:


> I'm looking forward to 12th stock tomorrow...what time can we start practicing?


Aaron,

As far as I know you can practice anytime the store is open, I think that is 10:00am. 

We are done with the gas car stuff (well I am, Bobby is in Brazil) so if I can get out of work I will be over early in the afternoon.

Ted


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Ted,

Thanks. Hopefully I can escape Gladwin early enough to get there early in the afternoon too. See ya there.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ted - make sure you school Aaron and show him how it is done in 1/12th scale.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted, Don't forget the TC ! (19T)
I think they open at 11.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Rich --> Dork!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Aaron Bomia said:


> Dork!


Aaron,

Hey, it wasn't me!

Barry,

What is the 19t motor of choice?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Ted - I know...Rich knows that I'm calling him the DORK! Haha....


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Great fun last night, many good racers from Canada showed up and showed their stuff. Good racing and good fun. See you next Friday.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the great announcing too Dennis!


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Dennis--So you will be calling races next Fri. then? Larry wasn't sure when I was going to take over but he does want me there on the 15 to learn the software. See you then. I should be getting there around 6. :wave:


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes Adam I will there on Friday.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

DaveJ - great run at the Halloween Classic!


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

And he couldn't have done it without a certain black belt I sold him long ago....hahahaha. Good job Dave!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Black belt? Dave was doing Karate moves on the drivers stand?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Rich - That's almost funny...dork!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Black belt? Dave was doing Karate moves on the drivers stand?


I do believe he was blangin in his black tee.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't forget anout the Wu-Wear.. lol.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

TTT see you friday!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

6 heats and a lot of fun on Friday night! Great racing and thanks to everyone for coming out.

-Dennis


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

This Sunday October 24th is the first Sunday race of the season.

Track opens earlier now at 9:30 for more practice time.

Racing starts Sundays at 11:30. 3 quals and a main with prizes.

Everyone is invited out for some fun on the new carpet.

I look forward to seeing you there.

-Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Track now opens at 9:30 on Sundays for more practice time.


----------



## John Barta (Aug 28, 2003)

Sounds cool...I should finally make it out to race on Sun. See you there


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See all this Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

D. Holcomb said:


> This Sunday October 24th is the first Sunday race of the season.
> 
> Track opens earlier now at 9:30 for more practice time.
> 
> ...


How much is it to race on sundays?

Tim


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome racing at Larry's right now.
If you have the skills for 19 turn sedan, this is for you!

Sunday is of course is our first Sunday of the season, I hope to see you there for some fun. With gift certificates for each main winner, distributed equally, so the winner of the D gets the same as the A. 
Doors open 9:30 and racing starts at 11:30. 

Also there is a change in the Friday schedule. Instead of 2 and a main, we are going to go to 3 qualifiers and a main. 

Both days are $10 for the first class $5 for the second.

Thanks,
Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We had a nice openig day on Sunday and I hope to see you at the track this Friday and/or Sunday.

Thanks to all for attending.

-Dennis


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Dennis--Will you be calling the race this Friday?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

No sir.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey guys.I have a question.Do you guys run any stadium truck races?Or do you just race tc's?Thanks


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We have raced trucks and buggies in the past and would do so again as long as we have a heat of 4. Foam tires, too.

Thanks


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Great layout this Friday. Everyone remember that the course changes every few weeks at Larry's. Another great Friday night. See you on Sunday!


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I think that I'm calling races this Friday. Lets hope for a big turn out. It should be a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

If anyone want's to bring their buggies out, I'm game to run two classes. I have foams for my B4. Talk about a driving experience compared to a touring car!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We used to get quite a few. I hope anyone who is interested brings them out.

See you Sunday, Sunday!

-Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

*Announcing Larry's Performance Point and Poker Series!*

*One series for Fridays and and one series for Sundays!*

*2 separate days and series running at the same time! *

*And now Jokers are Wild!*

Sunday begins November 14th
Friday begins November 19th

Best 5 of 7 weeks.



*Points- $50 *cash prizes will be awarded to the winner of each class.

*Poker -$100-$75-$50 *cash prizes will be awarded to the top 3 hands.

*Plus Jokers are wild! *One Joker will be given away each week and are worth an *extra prize* at the end of the series. 

Poker Series plays like 7 card Poker. Each racer gets 1 card per week. First 2 are down, last 5 are up for all to see. 

1 card per racer regardless of classes run.
Cards are kept in envelopes at Larry's. 

You must run at least 5 weeks to be eligible for any prizes.

Classes: 1/10th sedan stock, 19 turn sedan and 12th scale stock.

*Sunday starts November 14th*

*Friday starts November 19th*

Run the Friday point and poker series!

Run the Sunday point and poker series!

Run Both!

Come To Larry's for the fun!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yesterday was another fun Friday race day at Larry's.
The Sunday series starts tommorrow!
Come and play some poker!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Good time and great day of racing. This was the first day of the Sunday point and poker series. 6 out of 7 to go. Still time to get in, best 5 of 7. 

This Friday will be the first day of that series. 

Thanks to everyone who came out.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Ok I went to were I thought larry's was at.?Were did it go.Wasnt it in udica?It was there last year.Were did yah guys move?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

On Mound just north of 18-1/2 mile on the East Side.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

This Friday is the first night for the point and poker series. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to to the nice crowd we had last night on Friday.
Remember you can still get in and make enough races for both Points series.
See you tomorrow on Sunday!

Also FYI there will be no racing on the Friday or Sunday over Thanksgiving weekend. Practice will be open.

Thanks,
Dennis.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Since Cleveland is this week, is there racing at Larry's on Friday, 11/26 and Sunday 11/28? I'd like to come out for some Friday practice then maybe race Friday night. What time does practice open and what time for racing on Friday, if any?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry Keith but there is no racing this Friday or Sunday, but the track will be open for practice.

Dennis


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

what time sunday will the track be open for practice?
"not in cleveland ken"


----------



## John Barta (Aug 28, 2003)

I believe that Larry's usually is open 10:00AM to 4:00PM on Sundays if there is no racing.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See you this sunday for more point and poker fun!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who made this a fun and competitive Sunday. Nice turnout as well.

Dennis.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Dennis - thanks for running the show at Larry's on Sunday. I had fun on my first time out since March. Greg Anthony sure was fast. Must be cheating!  Maybe I'll protest him next week if I can't catch him. Good 1/12th scale turn out. Oh... I also noticed that Stamper finishes races this year - made the A - and made a good run for 3rd. Oh how things change.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, if your making false accusations again, I must be doing something right...  lol 

I'm Glad they changed the track al litle form Fri night, but it woudl be nice to have a nice flowing CONSISTANT 8' track, not a 15' straight into a 5' corner...


----------



## John Barta (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree with Greg on the track, but I wish they would have changed it right after Friday night's racing, instead of Sunday morning. I was a little upset that it had been changed after I had practiced on Saturday.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I look forward to the fun this Sunday at Larrys. See you there.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Holomb... do you have the points standings?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes but it is at the hobby shop.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We had just another day of fun and competitive racing. We are thankfull for the many, many racers that are coming out. Rookie class, 12th scale, stock sedan and 19 turn. Thanks to Mark Adams for bringing out Associated driver Barry Baker. What a show from Greg Anthony, Mark Adams, Barry Baker, and Dave Johnson. 

Thanks again,

Dennis.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

D. Holcomb said:


> We had just another day of fun and competitive racing. We are thankfull for the many, many racers that are coming out. Rookie class, 12th scale, stock sedan and 19 turn. Thanks to Mark Adams for bringing out Associated driver Barry Baker. What a show from Greg Anthony, Mark Adams, Barry Baker, and Dave Johnson.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Dennis.


what about the other Barry ?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Ya, who the heck is that Baker guy anyway. My hero is Barry Z!.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

I always try to learn something new every time I race. Sunday I learned how to move over (it seemed like every other lap) !! Damn !!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

My bad and kudo's to Barry Z! LOL.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

The On road state champs are going to be held at Larry's!

Sunday February 27th

ROAR not required.

doors open at 7:30

racing starts at 9:30

Classes:

All classes are handouts

12th scale-stock and 19 turn

Sedan-stock and 19 turn

Cost: $35 first class-$20 additional

Tons-O-Prizes

more details to follow.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

It's back!

*Larry's is adding stadium carpet racing to the lineup.*

Monday - stadium practice day

Tuesday - stadium racing day

stock and modified

trucks, buggies, and mini's.

trucks-street tires like strykers etc.

buggies-foam tires.

sign in closes at 7:00

start time 7:30

2 qualifiers and a main.

$7 entry

starts now


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Mini's, too.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

ttt bump


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See you this Sunday.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Here is the link with the info to pre-regester for the State Champs.


http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=Race_and_Track_Information


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See everyone Sunday for some fun.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Final Results for the 2005 Michigan State On-Road Champs at Larry's were as follows:

12th scale-Terry Rott
Sedan stock-Ted Barrie
Sedan 19-Derek Manchester
Sedan Open-Dave Johnson

We had 58 entries and Larry's would like to thank all the racers who attended especially the ones who traveled from Columbus, Grand Rapids and Lansing.

Larry's gave away over $3,500 in prizes!

Thanks again for the fun,

Dennis.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

*Rumor?*

I heard a rumor that Larry is going to be shutting down the track and just keeping the Hobby Shop open. Is there any truth to this? Or is anything of the sort planned?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Kevin said:


> I heard a rumor that Larry is going to be shutting down the track and just keeping the Hobby Shop open. Is there any truth to this? Or is anything of the sort planned?


That sounds like a rumor that seams to be around every 3 months or so.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Kevin said:


> I heard a rumor that Larry is going to be shutting down the track and just keeping the Hobby Shop open. Is there any truth to this? Or is anything of the sort planned?



ouch !!! Hope it's not true.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Rumor.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, why was the shop closed Fri night at 9:30 then??? that's normalle about the middle of the qualifiers....


----------



## vic0280 (Mar 7, 2005)

i guess there wasnt enough people to race. i dont understand the low turnouts in the past couple weeks. 

great job in lansing this past weekend greg.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

D. Holcomb said:


> Final Results for the 2005 Michigan State On-Road Champs at Larry's were as follows:
> 
> 12th scale-Terry Rott
> Sedan stock-Ted Barrie
> ...


I musta got DQ'd from 12th for not being from Michigan?? lol


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> I musta got DQ'd from 12th for not being from Michigan?? lol


You got DQ'd in the fort too!!! hahahaha


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Technically I stayed the night in Michigan so I was a resident, lol

You running the nats or going to Halo sat night Brian? Bring the Xpress!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dennis,
What is up whit the trophys are we ever going to get them?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry for the delay they were weeks late coming from the manufacturer. But they have just arrived and they are very nice. They will be mailed shortly.

Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Also we are still getting a nice turnout on Fridays which I am now race directing, so come out for some for some fun!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Larry's had 6 fun heats last night, Friday April 8th. All are invited to come out for some Friday carpet fun!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We Larrys had 26 entries last night for some great friday racing. Join us for some fun this week. three and a main, Racing starts at 7. See you there!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We had 30 entries and 6 heats last night, Come out and join us for some fun Friday racing!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hey Dennis,

Be on the lookout for a red anodized x-ray FK '05 out in your neck of the woods. One came up missing over here and besides mine, I don't think there are too many red ones out there.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

ok Tim.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually Dennis no need to look out any more as it was found.


----------

